# [Q] How do I root the AT&T Avail (ZTE Z990)?



## chunk351 (Jan 10, 2012)

What I have tried:
SuperOneClick (all versions) <-- Siege Tanks Were Doomed
Gingerbreak <-- Just sits there
Z4Root <-- doesn't do anything
Rageagainstthecage <-- doesn't work

tried flashing Clockwork mod via tcard like works for the ZTE Blade, phone pretends like it is working then reboots and no change, trying to start using the power button and vol - yields nothing.

tried cooking my own rom with the kitchen make the update.zip file 
Do adb reboot recovery

the phone comes back to the android system recovery <3e>

I select the option to do update.zip from sdcard

I get:
verifying update package...
installation aborted...

I need root access to remove the AT&T preloaded apps that won't uninstall won't stay killed and are hogging all my space on the phone (limited storage). I would also like to be able to upgrade to 2.3.7 from my current 2.3.4 and possibly make my own roms.

I have emailed ZTE Chinese support to see if I can get an non pork filled rom the Indian who answered their tech support line didn't have an answer and told me not to flash the ZTE roamer rom (if I could even find it) because it will brick my phone. They have been no help! 

What am I doing wrong in the android recovery (I have tried both installer scripts)? Is there a way to rebuild the system.img from the system folder that was created in the kitchen because I might be able to rebuild it into the .bin file that the phone will accept from a sdcard with the built in update feature?


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok so I figured out how to repack the system.img I then dropped it back into the folder and used zte-pack.exe to build my .bin file. I go to the tcard update and it fails verification...is there a signature that needs to be made? I didn't see an option in zte-pack


----------



## Apo11on (Jan 10, 2012)

i got the same phone with at&t....was unable to root it either, but i only tried super one click...

good luck and share, if you find a way.


----------



## zelendel (Jan 10, 2012)

Not sure if there is away as of yet. Just did a fast search and it seems no root has been done for it yet


----------



## primanka (Jan 10, 2012)

try another time z4root


----------



## anovaring (Jan 10, 2012)

I am unable to root my XT928 either...Good Luck!


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 10, 2012)

Apo11on said:


> i got the same phone with at&t....was unable to root it either, but i only tried super one click...
> 
> good luck and share, if you find a way.

Click to collapse



I am soooo close just need that extra little bit of help, I will get it and when I do I will definitely share. I've only had a droid for 2 weeks and I have come this far, I am not going to stop. I have a BS in Computer Science and used to be a MCSE, I don't know this tech well enough yet but I will. Just hoping someone on here has the skillset I need to help complete this,


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 10, 2012)

primanka said:


> try another time z4root

Click to collapse



tried it multiple times as I have with all of the one click exploits and custom rom trials


----------



## jcase (Jan 11, 2012)

We got root, just need a forum to post, and maybe anotehr tester if someone is interested.

Shoot me a pm


----------



## Apo11on (Jan 11, 2012)

jcase said:


> We got root, just need a forum to post, and maybe anotehr tester if someone is interested.
> 
> Shoot me a pm

Click to collapse



Thank you kind Sir! jcase to the rescue again - spent a couple of hours with me and busted this thing open. I can confirm my AT&T Aveil ZTE Z990 is fully rooted now. Mad props to jcase


----------



## jcase (Jan 11, 2012)

Will post instructions after I Get another tester and write it up, however I am submitting a CVE And reporting it to google/zte. It is particularly dangerous (as far as malware abusing it).


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 11, 2012)

jcase said:


> Will post instructions after I Get another tester and write it up, however I am submitting a CVE And reporting it to google/zte. It is particularly dangerous (as far as malware abusing it).

Click to collapse



Just woke up and saw this...can't wait to test thanks. PM Sent


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 11, 2012)

I can confirm it works..I am now rooted!

jcase said he will post later... was able to remove the annoying at&t apps and gain back 30mb using titanium back...now to learn how to flash a custom rom...


----------



## jcase (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/0...e-avail-att-offer-quick-and-easy-root-access/

enjoy


----------



## schoolage (Jan 12, 2012)

There are detailed instructions for rooting, unlocking, other ROMs and more on a Russian site but I don't understand much of it. If anyone can help out it would be great!

I'm prevented from posting links here but search for zte Roamer unlock.


----------



## Apo11on (Jan 12, 2012)

schoolage said:


> There are detailed instructions for rooting, unlocking, other ROMs and more on a Russian site but I don't understand much of it. If anyone can help out it would be great!
> 
> I'm prevented from posting links here but search for zte Roamer unlock.

Click to collapse



we know about this - i'm fluent in russian. none of their file links work - it's an old thread on 4pda forums. you can use translate.google.com or several other engines, to translate web pages in real time.


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 12, 2012)

according to ZTE although they share the same model numbers they have different radios (IE GSM / CDMA) and flashing the roamer to the avail will brick it. Apparently ZTE has not gotten the concept of using distinct model numbers yet...


----------



## theloon (Jan 12, 2012)

I was able to get root by simply entering *983*7668#. watch the screen and you will see a message that says wait a few minutes for root. I then installed superuser and Titanium Backup proceeded to remove the apps I didn't want/need, I was also able to backup everything else that I wanted to!


----------



## shimapan (Jan 13, 2012)

theloon said:


> I was able to get root by simply entering *983*7668#. watch the screen and you will see a message that says wait a few minutes for root. I then installed superuser and Titanium Backup proceeded to remove the apps I didn't want/need, I was also able to backup everything else that I wanted to!

Click to collapse



How did you run Titanium Backup without installing a su binary?


----------



## theloon (Jan 13, 2012)

shimapan said:


> How did you run Titanium Backup without installing a su binary?

Click to collapse



It just worked, even after a fresh flashing of the T card image.bin from ZTE.

Oh and heres a little batch file with needed files to automate jcase's procedure.


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 10, 2012)

What I have tried:
SuperOneClick (all versions) <-- Siege Tanks Were Doomed
Gingerbreak <-- Just sits there
Z4Root <-- doesn't do anything
Rageagainstthecage <-- doesn't work

tried flashing Clockwork mod via tcard like works for the ZTE Blade, phone pretends like it is working then reboots and no change, trying to start using the power button and vol - yields nothing.

tried cooking my own rom with the kitchen make the update.zip file 
Do adb reboot recovery

the phone comes back to the android system recovery <3e>

I select the option to do update.zip from sdcard

I get:
verifying update package...
installation aborted...

I need root access to remove the AT&T preloaded apps that won't uninstall won't stay killed and are hogging all my space on the phone (limited storage). I would also like to be able to upgrade to 2.3.7 from my current 2.3.4 and possibly make my own roms.

I have emailed ZTE Chinese support to see if I can get an non pork filled rom the Indian who answered their tech support line didn't have an answer and told me not to flash the ZTE roamer rom (if I could even find it) because it will brick my phone. They have been no help! 

What am I doing wrong in the android recovery (I have tried both installer scripts)? Is there a way to rebuild the system.img from the system folder that was created in the kitchen because I might be able to rebuild it into the .bin file that the phone will accept from a sdcard with the built in update feature?


----------



## anthony062991 (Jan 13, 2012)

Just in case you guys need to unroot for any reason just download the latest gingerbreak.apk and click unroot! Make sure you make a back up of any stock apps you deleted and put them back into the system/app before unroot. I can confirm it works!


----------



## schoolage (Jan 13, 2012)

Nope. The site I wrote about has working download links. Im not at my desk now but i do remeber that the thread has more than 60 pages and is fairly current.


----------



## Apo11on (Jan 13, 2012)

I need an image of the stock firmware - my ZTE Z990 is ****ed up...anybody know where I can find one?


----------



## theloon (Jan 14, 2012)

Apo11on said:


> I need an image of the stock firmware - my ZTE Z990 is ****ed up...anybody know where I can find one?

Click to collapse



Here ya go.
http://wwwen.zte.com.cn/endata/mobile/USA/

If things are really bad then try the "Z990 Terminal software online upgrade tool", That is as long as you can get into FTM mode. 

This may be of some use also.
http://support.zte.com.cn/support/news/NewsDetail.aspx?newsId=1001282


----------



## Apo11on (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks bud. by the time i saw your post i already found it on zte USA site. reflashed to stock, re-rooted. Now trying to find good recovery for it. The only 2  available are:

5.0.2.3 (upside down, mount sdcard or USB device doesnt work, fastboot from pc doesnt work - useless)
4.0.1.0  (in Chinese - cant read)

both recoveries can be found in this russian forum

jcase is trying to compile latest CWM, but it's taking a while and he's busy with other stuff.

If anyone knows of any working English recovery (clockworkmod, amon ra, twrp) - please post the link.


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 14, 2012)

Its coming time for there to be a forum for this phone as it seems there are more of us with it than one originally thought hopefully a XDA admin will create one.

As to how the loon did it by just dialing the number: I would figure he had the SU binary from one of the other rooting methods he tried.


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 14, 2012)

Apo11on said:


> thanks bud. by the time i saw your post i already found it on zte USA site. reflashed to stock, re-rooted. Now trying to find good recovery for it. The only 2  available are:
> 
> 5.0.2.3 (upside down, mount sdcard or USB device doesnt work, fastboot from pc doesnt work - useless)
> 4.0.1.0  (in Chinese - cant read)
> ...

Click to collapse




How did you manage to flash a custom rom (even if not working properly?) I couldn't seem to get my phone to take anything but the stock firmware...or was this after you rooted?

I ask because my phone doesnt show up in fastboot devices


----------



## Apo11on (Jan 14, 2012)

i never said  i flashed a custom rom. use chinese CWM 4 to do nandroid and flash roms


----------



## theloon (Jan 15, 2012)

chunk351 said:


> Its coming time for there to be a forum for this phone as it seems there are more of us with it than one originally thought hopefully a XDA admin will create one.
> 
> As to how the loon did it by just dialing the number: I would figure he had the SU binary from one of the other rooting methods he tried.

Click to collapse



Seriously all I did was dial the number. My phone has the T flash image on it thats all and it works every time even after a fresh flash. Give it a try. Just did it again, fresh as a daisy flash.

Loon


----------



## yajoe (Jan 15, 2012)

*Some context for other n00bs*

I bought the Avail today so I would have an Android phone to play with.  It's really cheap at AT&T -- only ~100 dollars -- and I'm an admitted iphone fanboi.  Some context for rooting to save you the Google time:

Running the root requires using adb.  adb is a the Android Debugger, which is part of the SDK.  You will need to download it here and run it on your computer: developer.android.com/sdk/index.html

All commands are issued remotely; that is, you type the commands on your computer and adb pipes them via usb to the device.

Note that later versions of the SDK require using some Android developer package manager in the SDK to actually download the adb component.

Next, on macs you need to unmount the USB driver image before the channel is free for adb to communicate with the device.

Last, ensure that USB debugging is enabled.  It's in system -> applications.  Refer to the adb documentation to check connections, list devices, ect.

One tip is to use adb shell rather than continually typing in each command.


----------



## theloon (Jan 15, 2012)

yajoe said:


> I bought the Avail today so I would have an Android phone to play with.  It's really cheap at AT&T -- only ~100 dollars -- and I'm an admitted iphone fanboi.  Some context for rooting to save you the Google time:
> 
> Running the root requires using adb.  adb is a the Android Debugger, which is part of the SDK.  You will need to download it here and run it on your computer: developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or you could just avoid all the hassle and read post 18 and 20 to avoid the need for asprin. All credit goes to jcase, he is the one to give us all we need for root! Good luck with mac and all.


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 15, 2012)

theloon said:


> Or you could just avoid all the hassle and read post 18 and 20 to avoid the need for asprin. All credit goes to jcase, he is the one to give us all we need for root! Good luck with mac and all.

Click to collapse



he is on mac post 20 doesn't apply to him as that batch file stuff only is for windows users so like 90% of the world... iPOOP, iCRAP, iTURD <-- the next set of products from apple

also @ the batch writer, you included superuser.apk in your rar, might as well have installed that in the batch file while you were at it...meh I'll fix it later and include titanium backup and rom manager and root toolbox and a few other root software I found extremely useful in the last couple of days


----------



## theloon (Jan 15, 2012)

chunk351 said:


> he is on mac post 20 doesn't apply to him as that batch file stuff only is for windows users so like 90% of the world... iPOOP, iCRAP, iTURD <-- the next set of products from apple
> 
> also @ the batch writer, you included superuser.apk in your rar, might as well have installed that in the batch file while you were at it...meh I'll fix it later and include titanium backup and rom manager and root toolbox and a few other root software I found extremely useful in the last couple of days

Click to collapse



All that's needed for root is to dial *983*7668# no Mac no PC needed.
The batch was written using jcase's instruction as written by him to pay homage to the one that brought us root. I doubt we would be having this conversation right now without him. Didn't want to reinvent his wheel but wanted to make it as simple as possible for those not familiar with adb to get the job done.  
I included the Superuser.apk for the rest of us. 

When I hit the thanks meter it was for starting the thread that's all, but if you can contribute more positive and for the good I might hit it again.


----------



## cushcalc (Jan 15, 2012)

jcase said:


> http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/0...e-avail-att-offer-quick-and-easy-root-access/
> 
> enjoy

Click to collapse





theloon said:


> It just worked, even after a fresh flashing of the T card image.bin from ZTE.
> 
> Oh and heres a little batch file with needed files to automate jcase's procedure.

Click to collapse



Worked fine for me, once I figured out not to press the phone send key after entering *983*7668# 

The batch file was very helpful.

Thank you *jcase* and *theloon*.

I got this phone for my grandson, wanted to be able to clear out as much junk as possible so I could install good games for him. (Where's My Water is an excellent new game, FWIW)


----------



## ASMAteMe (Jan 19, 2012)

I am having a issue downloading the file via attachment. Please let us upload the file to megaupload or another file host.


----------



## theloon (Jan 20, 2012)

ASMAteMe said:


> I am having a issue downloading the file via attachment. Please let us upload the file to megaupload or another file host.

Click to collapse



My work is to be shared with all! Upload wherever you need but please give credit where credit is due. If you need me to upload the file to another server let me know. 

Loon


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 20, 2012)

theloon said:


> My work is to be shared with all! Upload wherever you need but please give credit where credit is due. If you need me to upload the file to another server let me know.
> 
> Loon

Click to collapse



I think he was saying he couldn't download off this website
I think this is what he wanted:

http://www.multiupload.com/7OJJ7RRE6V

had to use that since megaupload was raided by our wonderful government

btw this is a zip (instead of rar) file that the batch file also installs superuser for you. Thanks to jcase (for the exploit) and loon (for the first version of this batch).  

does anyone have a working CW recovery yet?


----------



## Apo11on (Jan 20, 2012)

chunk351 said:


> does anyone have a working CW recovery yet?

Click to collapse



+1....cant wait to nandroid for peace of mind and try that ICS rom from russian forum


----------



## theloon (Jan 21, 2012)

chunk351 said:


> I think he was saying he couldn't download off this website
> I think this is what he wanted:
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/7OJJ7RRE6V
> ...

Click to collapse



Still working on it.


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 21, 2012)

theloon said:


> Still working on it.

Click to collapse



Let me know if I can help


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 10, 2012)

What I have tried:
SuperOneClick (all versions) <-- Siege Tanks Were Doomed
Gingerbreak <-- Just sits there
Z4Root <-- doesn't do anything
Rageagainstthecage <-- doesn't work

tried flashing Clockwork mod via tcard like works for the ZTE Blade, phone pretends like it is working then reboots and no change, trying to start using the power button and vol - yields nothing.

tried cooking my own rom with the kitchen make the update.zip file 
Do adb reboot recovery

the phone comes back to the android system recovery <3e>

I select the option to do update.zip from sdcard

I get:
verifying update package...
installation aborted...

I need root access to remove the AT&T preloaded apps that won't uninstall won't stay killed and are hogging all my space on the phone (limited storage). I would also like to be able to upgrade to 2.3.7 from my current 2.3.4 and possibly make my own roms.

I have emailed ZTE Chinese support to see if I can get an non pork filled rom the Indian who answered their tech support line didn't have an answer and told me not to flash the ZTE roamer rom (if I could even find it) because it will brick my phone. They have been no help! 

What am I doing wrong in the android recovery (I have tried both installer scripts)? Is there a way to rebuild the system.img from the system folder that was created in the kitchen because I might be able to rebuild it into the .bin file that the phone will accept from a sdcard with the built in update feature?


----------



## theloon (Jan 23, 2012)

chunk351 said:


> Let me know if I can help

Click to collapse



All I need is time, I'm designing my latest Quad copter flight controller board and don't have the time for other tasks.


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 24, 2012)

theloon said:


> All I need is time, I'm designing my latest Quad copter flight controller board and don't have the time for other tasks.

Click to collapse



you are from alaska aren't you? in that case since you only go an hour a day of light I can understand xD


----------



## theloon (Jan 30, 2012)

chunk351 said:


> you are from alaska aren't you? in that case since you only go an hour a day of light I can understand xD

Click to collapse



Follow my IP I'm in Maui, Hawaii and have better things to occupy my time.


----------



## zelendel (Jan 30, 2012)

chunk351 said:
			
		

> you are from alaska aren't you? in that case since you only go an hour a day of light I can understand xD

Click to collapse



We have more then an hour of daylight here.


----------



## chunk351 (Feb 2, 2012)

zelendel said:


> We have more then an hour of daylight here.

Click to collapse



Location: Anchorage, Alaska


----------



## strakes (Feb 3, 2012)

When i dial *983*7668# on my phone it says "connection problem or invalid MMI code."  Any ideas on how to correct this?

I've tried theloon's qr code as well and all it did was say download unsuccessful.


----------



## chunk351 (Feb 4, 2012)

strakes said:


> When i dial *983*7668# on my phone it says "connection problem or invalid MMI code."  Any ideas on how to correct this?
> 
> I've tried theloon's qr code as well and all it did was say download unsuccessful.

Click to collapse




have you entered the code more than once?

you need to download theloons batch files to your computer, or use the link I provided to download


----------



## strakes (Feb 7, 2012)

Alright I got the files from your link but I have to admit I'm still unsure about what to do with them. I extracted them to the desktop and also tried running the abd.exe and the sleep.exe files with no success. Do I need to put them on my phone through the abd manager?

Also do I need to downgrade mt Android version? I have 2.3.4.


----------



## strakes (Feb 7, 2012)

Disregard that last post. I just factory reset my phone and then dialed that number and it worked. I don't know what was preventing it from working before but no I finally have root access!


----------



## Dellboy2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

Would this procedure work on zte z-990 (ZTE Avail) from other networks? Mine is called VIP Droid II and it's on VIP Serbia network. I tried using only the code, but it didn't work. Can I mess up my phone if I use the whole procedure described in post #14?


----------



## chunk351 (Feb 15, 2012)

do you know if you are GSM or CDMA. If you are GSM this should work if you are cdma then the roamer instructions should work for you


----------



## Dellboy2012 (Feb 16, 2012)

What roamer instructions? Sorry, I searched through this forum over and over for it.


----------



## chunk351 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dellboy2012 said:


> What roamer instructions? Sorry, I searched through this forum over and over for it.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21390885&postcount=25


----------



## kryzzle (Feb 28, 2012)

Found some nice HowTo collection, describing Unlocking and Rooting the ZTE-Z990: 
http android modaco com/topic/351886-zte-z990-avail-howtos/


----------



## chunk351 (Feb 29, 2012)

Here is a safe to remove list:

http://androidforums.com/zte-t-avail/483369-apps-safe-remove-do-not-remove-email-apk.html

there are a couple more you can remove but im still experimenting (btw this isn't my list)


----------



## chunk351 (Feb 29, 2012)

I got a couple of PMs that I guess should be posted here to simplify things:

*Easy root, no download all from the phone:*
(Open Dialer)
1.) Dial *983*7668# (do not hit send - you should see a message come up about being root)
2.) Dial *983*24737# (do not hit send - you should see a message saying disabling QID)
3.) Go to market and download and install Superuser by chainsdd or ddchains -- should be the first in the list
4.) Run Superuser, hit the menu button, then select preferences, scroll down to Su Binary and do the update

then you should be all set, you may also consider installing busybox as a few root tools require it. 

*If using the phone with straight talk:
*
Download "APN Backup & Restore" from the market. Delete all apns then add the straight talk apn

APN:	att.mvno
Proxy:	n/a
Port:	80
Username:	n/a
Password:	n/a
Server:	n/a
MMSC:	http://mmsc.cingular.com
MMS Proxy:	proxy.mvno.tracfone.com
MMS Port:	80
MCC:	410
Authentication type:	n/a
APN Type: default, supl

I know that the Straight Talk Sim site tells you to use their internet proxy, I am assuming this is to try to limit your bandwidth. I have used it for 2 months without the proxy and just setup a friends avail (I really do like this phone and he bought it on my recommendation) with the above settings.


----------



## chunk351 (Feb 29, 2012)

Also, as a side note, you can do the ATT over the air firmware update with no ill effects. (as of Today)


----------



## kryzzle (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, yes and no. The over-the-air update is safe in terms of the smooth progress, but it seems to fix the root vulnerability, disabling service codes like the popular *983*7668#
I couldn't find out what else changed, but it seems a lot.

Kryzzle


----------



## mikec628 (Mar 1, 2012)

*over air update*

I did the over the air update first of the week. I cant use the # thing on the dial pad to get in to root. Looks like they closed that route.


----------



## kryzzle (Mar 2, 2012)

@mikec628: Follow the HowTo on Modaco, it will flash the previous firmware, and allow you to root subsequently. The over-the-air update can still be performed after that.


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 10, 2012)

What I have tried:
SuperOneClick (all versions) <-- Siege Tanks Were Doomed
Gingerbreak <-- Just sits there
Z4Root <-- doesn't do anything
Rageagainstthecage <-- doesn't work

tried flashing Clockwork mod via tcard like works for the ZTE Blade, phone pretends like it is working then reboots and no change, trying to start using the power button and vol - yields nothing.

tried cooking my own rom with the kitchen make the update.zip file 
Do adb reboot recovery

the phone comes back to the android system recovery <3e>

I select the option to do update.zip from sdcard

I get:
verifying update package...
installation aborted...

I need root access to remove the AT&T preloaded apps that won't uninstall won't stay killed and are hogging all my space on the phone (limited storage). I would also like to be able to upgrade to 2.3.7 from my current 2.3.4 and possibly make my own roms.

I have emailed ZTE Chinese support to see if I can get an non pork filled rom the Indian who answered their tech support line didn't have an answer and told me not to flash the ZTE roamer rom (if I could even find it) because it will brick my phone. They have been no help! 

What am I doing wrong in the android recovery (I have tried both installer scripts)? Is there a way to rebuild the system.img from the system folder that was created in the kitchen because I might be able to rebuild it into the .bin file that the phone will accept from a sdcard with the built in update feature?


----------



## arif41 (Mar 2, 2012)

so worth , i cant help because it so worth


----------



## chunk351 (Mar 2, 2012)

I did the ota and still have root...don't know what happened to you...maybe you can't root after?

If you need to go back to the original firmware, download this file:
http://www.zteusa.com/support/mp/201111/P020111112054213370234.rar

unrar to your sd card in a folder that you create called image
then turn off usb sharing
go to settings and about phone
then system updates and follow through

WHALA back to before you opened the package


----------



## Addicted_to_HTC (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys, glad you did something with this phone. Today I've bought ZTE Roamer from my carrier, it's actualy same thing as ZTE Avail just it has 2Mp camera.
Could you post how did you rooted it, what software did you used, or just point me to the post if it is on the forum already?

EDIT: Uuuuups, sorry I replied after first page, didn't seen later posts, my mistake. Thank you!


----------



## chunk351 (Mar 5, 2012)

Let me just say ZTE's customer service sucks donkey D%^&. I cracked my digitizer and I need to get a replacement, nothing on ebay, AT&T does not repair prepaid phones and the indians on their support line are useless. I may be abandoning this phone!


----------



## bamx2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks to jcase , theloon and all who worked/are working on this rooting process for the AT&T Avail ( ZTE Z990 ) .

The link reference below does not not work . I would like to get the latest one to make this  task  simple .  



chunk351 said:


> I think he was saying he couldn't download off this website
> I think this is what he wanted:
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/7OJJ7RRE6V
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## chunk351 (Apr 4, 2012)

see the previous page, i give a simple explanation on how to do this directly on the phone


----------



## bamx2 (Apr 4, 2012)

chunk351 - I went back and re-read your post #56 - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=23084494&postcount=56

It looks so simple. I will helping a friend who is even  less knowledgeable  than me about his stuff  who wants to root his AT&T Avail (ZTE 990 ).  l will give your method a try . - Thanks



chunk351 said:


> see the previous page, i give a simple explanation on how to do this directly on the phone

Click to collapse


----------



## scottharris4 (Apr 5, 2012)

how long do i have to wait after typing *983*7668#? I get the message popup saying its rooting and it could take a few minutes, does it ever do anything to let you know that its rooted??


----------



## klabit87 (Apr 8, 2012)

bamx2 said:


> chunk351 - I went back and re-read your post #56 - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=23084494&postcount=56
> 
> It looks so simple. I will helping a friend who is even  less knowledgeable  than me about his stuff  who wants to root his AT&T Avail (ZTE 990 ).  l will give your method a try . - Thanks

Click to collapse



Did the method that chunk351 referred to work for your friends phone?

I will also be helping a friend gain root on this phone in a few weeks and would like to know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chadtheguru (Apr 10, 2012)

scottharris4 said:


> how long do i have to wait after typing *983*7668#? I get the message popup saying its rooting and it could take a few minutes, does it ever do anything to let you know that its rooted??

Click to collapse



Watch the bottom of the Dialer screen, it should pop up as a toast dialog.  Watch closely, and if you don't see it, you will need to T-Card back to original firmware before the hack will work.  That's what I had to do.

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




chunk351 said:


> Also, as a side note, you can do the ATT over the air firmware update with no ill effects. (as of Today)

Click to collapse



Is there a way to invoke this update?  Mine says my firmware is up-to-date.  I used the update utility via usb and it wiped out my root access.  I had to start over with the OF.


----------



## scottharris4 (Apr 15, 2012)

how do I t-card???

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------

Nevermind, finally got the dialer method to work!


----------



## RelentlessRampage (Apr 21, 2012)

*1 quick question..well maybe 2*

I tried the method in post 56 today and I got the first message but nothing else. I did the OTA update last week so I guess I need to go back to the origianl T card version. Does anyone know how to do this? Is it the same as a factory reset? -RentlessRampage


----------



## Kilbert (May 7, 2012)

This method works on build z990v1.0.0B17 

Do not have USB cable plugged in


----------



## adrock74 (May 14, 2012)

*Actually*



theloon said:


> All that's needed for root is to dial *983*7668# no Mac no PC needed.
> The batch was written using jcase's instruction as written by him to pay homage to the one that brought us root. I doubt we would be having this conversation right now without him. Didn't want to reinvent his wheel but wanted to make it as simple as possible for those not familiar with adb to get the job done.
> I included the Superuser.apk for the rest of us.
> 
> When I hit the thanks meter it was for starting the thread that's all, but if you can contribute more positive and for the good I might hit it again.

Click to collapse



*983*7668## must press # twice.  Found out the hard way,  but it worked


----------



## dougeeebear (May 16, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who contributed to making root possible very easily.
Special thanks to chunk351 for the writeups on how to easily root (post #56) and how to restore the original firmware (post #62).

I have one question now that I am rooted... what do I need to do to keep the phone from checking for updates?

Thanks again, Doug


----------



## slayer1321 (Jun 6, 2012)

*4-11. passoces*

Can someone help me with rooting my ZTE merit I bought from Straightalk it has a ton of apps i want to delete since they leave me with 40MB or internal storage left.


----------



## MrPunem (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone up for making a YouTube video to help us more technically challenged individuals who are visual learners? This is my first smart phone and first attempt at rooting, as I can't stand only being able to add 3 or 4 apps.  And once I root what do I do?

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

How do I tcard?


----------



## bitshifter52 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Any Other Ideas???*



adrock74 said:


> *983*7668## must press # twice.  Found out the hard way,  but it worked

Click to collapse



This is the result of my trying to root my ZTE Z990G phone:

*C:\SDK>adb shell rm -r /data/local/logs

C:\SDK>adb shell mkdir /data/local/logs

C:\SDK>adb shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/local/logs/loglast1.tar.gz
*
_Dialed *983*7668# - Waited 30 seconds and continued - following error occurs:

"Connection problem or invalid MMI code." 

I have also dialed *983*7668# and waited two hours and nothing happened._

*C:\SDK>adb shell "echo \"ro.kernel.qemu=1\" > /data/local.prop"
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied*

When I run "adb shell ls -l \data\" it shows that the permissions are read-only except for root. Any ideas on how to change the permissions on these directories?


----------



## bitshifter52 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Rooted Success ZTE Z990G (Straight Talk)*

I just found a method for rooting my ZTE Merit Z990G Android phone and I did not receive any error messages:

h t t p: / / rootzwiki com/topic/27810-root-zte-z990g-aka-zte-merit

I believe jcase (OP) is the creator of this (if I have the wrong person I apologize) process.   

If this is a help to you be sure to drop by this site and throw some cash, s/he deserves it.

UPDATE:

There are still problems with apps that require superuser status...


----------



## scottharris4 (Jul 20, 2012)

Is there an ICS rom for this phone?


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 10, 2012)

What I have tried:
SuperOneClick (all versions) <-- Siege Tanks Were Doomed
Gingerbreak <-- Just sits there
Z4Root <-- doesn't do anything
Rageagainstthecage <-- doesn't work

tried flashing Clockwork mod via tcard like works for the ZTE Blade, phone pretends like it is working then reboots and no change, trying to start using the power button and vol - yields nothing.

tried cooking my own rom with the kitchen make the update.zip file 
Do adb reboot recovery

the phone comes back to the android system recovery <3e>

I select the option to do update.zip from sdcard

I get:
verifying update package...
installation aborted...

I need root access to remove the AT&T preloaded apps that won't uninstall won't stay killed and are hogging all my space on the phone (limited storage). I would also like to be able to upgrade to 2.3.7 from my current 2.3.4 and possibly make my own roms.

I have emailed ZTE Chinese support to see if I can get an non pork filled rom the Indian who answered their tech support line didn't have an answer and told me not to flash the ZTE roamer rom (if I could even find it) because it will brick my phone. They have been no help! 

What am I doing wrong in the android recovery (I have tried both installer scripts)? Is there a way to rebuild the system.img from the system folder that was created in the kitchen because I might be able to rebuild it into the .bin file that the phone will accept from a sdcard with the built in update feature?


----------



## MikeO89 (Jul 31, 2012)

Dialing that number does nothing on my AT&T Avail. I have build number Z990V1.0.0B19.

Seems this build doesn't want to be rooted. What the hell do I do now? Do I need to go back to a previous Firmware? If so PLEASE instruct my dumb ass how to do that as I have no idea.


----------



## dougeeebear (Aug 1, 2012)

MikeO89 said:


> Dialing that number does nothing on my AT&T Avail. I have build number Z990V1.0.0B19.
> 
> Seems this build doesn't want to be rooted. What the hell do I do now? Do I need to go back to a previous Firmware? If so PLEASE instruct my dumb ass how to do that as I have no idea.

Click to collapse



My build number is Z990V1.0.0B14 and I have it rooted.

Try to restore the original firmware by following the directions in this thread:
(I'm not sure if you can restore to a lower version number or not)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=23182491&postcount=62

Here are the instructions to root, follow them exactly and you should be good to go:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=23084494&postcount=56

Hope this helps.


----------



## waltinhb1 (Aug 3, 2012)

dougeeebear said:


> My build number is Z990V1.0.0B14 and I have it rooted.
> 
> Try to restore the original firmware by following the directions in this thread:
> (I'm not sure if you can restore to a lower version number or not)
> ...

Click to collapse



I have Build 19. Does anyone have WORKING links to version 14 or even version 17 I can download to my z990. All of the links to ZTE or elsewhere are either broken or do not contain either of those two builds. I'd like to go back so I can *983 the phone to unroot. Thanks. In the alternative, are either of those versions stored anywhere that I can download them from. I cannot find them on the usual suspects, i.e. Rapidshare, etc. Thanks


----------



## MikeO89 (Aug 3, 2012)

h t t p : // w w w en.zte.com.cn/endata/mobile/USA/USA_SoftWare/201111/P020111107491720801969.zip


----------



## dougeeebear (Aug 4, 2012)

I didn't know the link I referred to was broken, sorry.


----------



## mikec628 (Aug 10, 2012)

The 19 builds, are these the z990g (merit) from straight talk phones? On the phandroid site. jcase has root for them.


----------



## Nifters (Aug 19, 2012)

mikec628 said:


> The 19 builds, are these the z990g (merit) from straight talk phones? On the phandroid site. jcase has root for them.

Click to collapse



jcase's root works!! Thanks!!


----------



## ihadribs (Sep 8, 2012)

Nifters said:


> jcase's root works!! Thanks!!

Click to collapse



Argh, I have build number Z990V1.0.0B18, and the *983 hole seems to be patched in this version. 
I'd like to go back to an earlier firmware, and then try, but all the links in this thread that reference the older/orginal firmwares are busted now.

Does anybody have the old firmware lying around? I did some google foo but can't find the old firmware anywhere.


----------



## MikeO89 (Sep 8, 2012)

h t t p :// w w w .mediafire.com/?v7cbs8c342idcsl


----------



## ihadribs (Sep 8, 2012)

MikeO89 said:


> h t t p :// w w w .mediafire.com/?v7cbs8c342idcsl

Click to collapse



Thanks! I'm trying it now. Wish me luck.


----------



## ejmcelfresh (Sep 13, 2012)

Use this guide, I just used it and it works perfectly. h t t p://androidforums.com/avail-all-things-root/566407-root-zte-z990g-merit-avail-variant.html#post4632377

One thing to note, if you do not have the android SDK, you have to get it. The android SDK also depends on Java SDK, and be sure that you get the Java SDK 32 bit or else the android SDK installer will not be able to find it.


----------



## hrican (Sep 14, 2012)

*At&t zte z990*



jcase said:


> We got root, just need a forum to post, and maybe anotehr tester if someone is interested.
> 
> Shoot me a pm

Click to collapse



Just got a AT&T compatible zte z990 (avail) that is unlocked, I have been trying to root but nothing works
*983*7776#. Just sits there (nada)
Need help will be happy to donate no matter what...

Zte-z990
Android 2.3.4
Build z990v1.0.0B18
Kernel [email protected]


----------



## ksflat43 (Sep 17, 2012)

This is my first post so bear with me. 
I finally got root on my zte merit by 
using the steps that are listed here and
several other places using adb except that 
whenever I tried to enter the push su 
part it would never accept it. Out of desperation 
I finally tried starting Zerg rush root and it 
worked. I'm sorry if this is confusing but I was 
feeling guilty reading these post of people having 
trouble and not posting my possible solution. 
Any questions I'll try to help.


----------



## Vibrate (Sep 19, 2012)

Is it possible & practical to put Jelly Bean on this device?


----------



## BigJo3 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well Im pretty much an average Joe at this kind of stuff, only registered here just now to get info on this topic though. Pretty much need a dummys guide to this a complete step by step and a list of programs id need to do this successfully. If anyone would be as so kind to help me on this id really be grateful. ATT zte z990


----------



## Kidd_500 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Root*



jcase said:


> We got root, just need a forum to post, and maybe anotehr tester if someone is interested.
> 
> Shoot me a pm

Click to collapse



PLZZZ! tell me you know how to root this at&t zte Avail??


----------



## elidmel (Oct 11, 2012)

*z990*



Apo11on said:


> Thank you kind Sir! jcase to the rescue again - spent a couple of hours with me and busted this thing open. I can confirm my AT&T Aveil ZTE Z990 is fully rooted now. Mad props to jcase

Click to collapse




hi 

i have 2 zte z990 that would love to unlock root. send me the info so i can try.

regards
Elias Melendez


----------



## lizhancock (Nov 4, 2012)

*Thanks......Does work!*

Okay I was trying this code you gave and it would tell me please wait a time and system is root and I like a lot of people I guess from reading here did not get successful root.  I am totally ignorant in these matters but after thinking for a while I retried the code waiting maybe 2 minutes and turned the phone off and back on and then root checker verified my zte was rooted.  Of course you knew this and probably just thought everyone would know to restart phone so you forgot to mention that and that stumped us total non geeks! But yes it works you were right.  Just a simple left out step that we all shoul know when it comes to doing stuff like this.  signed a backwoods down home country girl.:laugh::





theloon said:


> I was able to get root by simply entering *983*7668#. watch the screen and you will see a message that says wait a few minutes for root. I then installed superuser and Titanium Backup proceeded to remove the apps I didn't want/need, I was also able to backup everything else that I wanted to!

Click to collapse


----------



## lizhancock (Nov 5, 2012)

**983*7668# does work!*

You wait a couple minutes then turn your phone off and back on. (I waited about 2 minutes). That's what I did and it worked. I think they just forgort to mention that step Lol.





scottharris4 said:


> how long do i have to wait after typing *983*7668#? I get the message popup saying its rooting and it could take a few minutes, does it ever do anything to let you know that its rooted??

Click to collapse


----------



## bamx2 (Dec 24, 2012)

RE: Unlock Net10 ZTE 990G ? -  Sorry for being OT here but I don't know here to post my question. I have the Net10 version and want to use a non-Net/ST SIM like Airvoice wireless, H20 ect for paygo use. Any help is appreciated . - Thanks


----------



## chunk351 (Jan 10, 2012)

What I have tried:
SuperOneClick (all versions) <-- Siege Tanks Were Doomed
Gingerbreak <-- Just sits there
Z4Root <-- doesn't do anything
Rageagainstthecage <-- doesn't work

tried flashing Clockwork mod via tcard like works for the ZTE Blade, phone pretends like it is working then reboots and no change, trying to start using the power button and vol - yields nothing.

tried cooking my own rom with the kitchen make the update.zip file 
Do adb reboot recovery

the phone comes back to the android system recovery <3e>

I select the option to do update.zip from sdcard

I get:
verifying update package...
installation aborted...

I need root access to remove the AT&T preloaded apps that won't uninstall won't stay killed and are hogging all my space on the phone (limited storage). I would also like to be able to upgrade to 2.3.7 from my current 2.3.4 and possibly make my own roms.

I have emailed ZTE Chinese support to see if I can get an non pork filled rom the Indian who answered their tech support line didn't have an answer and told me not to flash the ZTE roamer rom (if I could even find it) because it will brick my phone. They have been no help! 

What am I doing wrong in the android recovery (I have tried both installer scripts)? Is there a way to rebuild the system.img from the system folder that was created in the kitchen because I might be able to rebuild it into the .bin file that the phone will accept from a sdcard with the built in update feature?


----------



## Noob_Rooter (Jan 16, 2013)

jcase said:


> We got root, just need a forum to post, and maybe anotehr tester if someone is interested.
> 
> Shoot me a pm

Click to collapse




Could you pm me the root? Just got this phone today and would love to get it rooted first thing, (pretty sure there are newer forums for this topic but this is the first one that came up in search so...)
Thanks in advance!:good:


----------



## david smith18 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Help me please*

Can somebody please send me step by step directions for how to root the at&t avail zte z990?  Apparently i have no clue what i am doing. I have been reading and trying several things for  the past couple of months and im not getting anywhere. It is about to drive me nuts. Somebody please rescue me. Any help would be so much appreciated. Thank you. My email address is  [email protected]


----------



## bamx2 (Feb 8, 2013)

This link is bad. Any other source ?  - Thanks

QUOTE=chunk351;23182491]I did the ota and still have root...don't know what happened to you...maybe you can't root after?

If you need to go back to the original firmware, download this file:
http://www.zteusa.com/support/mp/201111/P020111112054213370234.rar

unrar to your sd card in a folder that you create called image
then turn off usb sharing
go to settings and about phone
then system updates and follow through

WHALA back to before you opened the package[/QUOTE]


----------



## pappeydaddy (Aug 3, 2013)

*Yes...Please.*



MrPunem said:


> Anyone up for making a YouTube video to help us more technically challenged individuals who are visual learners? This is my first smart phone and first attempt at rooting, as I can't stand only being able to add 3 or 4 apps.  And once I root what do I do?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------
> 
> How do I tcard?

Click to collapse



I also am in need of a youtube video. I want to know what to do to safely complete the root .


----------



## javiside (Jul 10, 2014)

*ROOT z990*



chunk351 said:


> What I have tried:
> SuperOneClick (all versions) <-- Siege Tanks Were Doomed
> Gingerbreak <-- Just sits there
> Z4Root <-- doesn't do anything
> ...

Click to collapse



root z990? i successfully rooted a z992 with cydia impactor

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




bamx2 said:


> This link is bad. Any other source ?  - Thanks
> 
> QUOTE=chunk351;23182491]I did the ota and still have root...don't know what happened to you...maybe you can't root after?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

Hi bamx2 what about going back to the original firmware in the z992? do you have any solution? Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

You can root with:

*POOT: *This app is a one click root app. No computer needed
*
Framaroot:* Framaroot is a oneclick root app . No computer needed
This is the most popular one!

*Z4Root:* Z4Root is an oneclick root app . No computer needed

*Towelroot:* Towelroot is an oneclick root app. No computer needed

*Baidu:* No information

*Vroot:* No information

*Gingerbreak:* This app can root almost all gingerbread devices

*Downloads:*

*Poot* - Download the app >>here<<

*Framaroot* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE <<

*Z4ROOT* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE <<

*Towelroot* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE <<

*Baidu ROOT* - Download the app >> HERE <<

*vROOT* - Download the app >> HERE <<


*Gingerbreak* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE << 

*Flash a SU ZIP* - Download the ZIP >> HERE << and flash it on your unlocked bootloader phone !

*Hit thanks if you liked this post or this post has helped you out !*


----------



## Normanjhicks (Oct 14, 2017)

*Use iRoot APK*

Use iRoot APK. You can use both windows version and mobile version for done that task easily


----------

